# How many reptiles?



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

hey how many reptiles do you have in your collection?
this is for my economics class thank you 
(if there is already a thread with this poll on it please refer me to it as i did search but couldn't find it)
Cheers


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone please? lol


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Did you mean how many different species or how many individuals animals?? I've answered, i've got 27 individuals animals and 8 different species.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

_31-50 : victory:
_


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

i meant individual animals 
thanks


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

50+:2thumb:


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

andy123 said:


> 50+:2thumb:


haha dont we all like to show off,
same here


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

jm-ze-b said:


> haha dont we all like to show off,
> same here


yep very true :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

depends on time of year! 23 at mo!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this just 'permanent' residents, or including any offspring that you have at the moment (but will be sold once they are ready)?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

karlos79 said:


> depends on time of year! 23 at mo!


Beaten to it! :lol2:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

wheres the option for 70+ :gasp: i just sat and counted them all and shocked myself


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

tina b said:


> wheres the option for 70+ :gasp: i just sat and counted them all and shocked myself


well we can hardly beleive that when theres only about 20/30 odd in your sig:lol2:


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

lol, just the reptiles which are in your collection now 
not bothered if you include ones that your selling


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahh Shocked I have 132:gasp:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

21-30 snakes : victory:


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> Ahh Shocked I have 132:gasp:


holy sh*t,
thats a few lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

jm-ze-b said:


> holy sh*t,
> thats a few lol



I know shocked myself, but its not all about how many you have lol,I never of thought i had that many. But Its an Expensive hobby.

All Lizards Too no snakes, and Food costs a fortune!


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> I know shocked myself, but its not all about how many you have lol,I never of thought i had that many. But Its an Expensive hobby.
> 
> All Lizards Too no snakes, and Food costs a fortune!


indeed, my time is one of the things that is rather rapidly consumed by reptiles lol
not bothered though


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

132? totally beats my 23! including inverts and phibes I've got 31.
3.3corns
1.1 het anery bci's
1.2 suri bcc's
1.1 hypo bci's
0.2 pastel bci's
0.1 hogg island
0.1 bolivian short tailed boa
0.1 hoggxpastel bci
1.0 kahl albino bci
0.1 het albino (kahl) bci
0.1 partial stripe bci
1.0 crb
0.1 albino garter!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

andy123 said:


> well we can hardly beleive that when theres only about 20/30 odd in your sig:lol2:


 
Aw but most my frogs arnt in my sig yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

God...I feel ashamed..just two Leos here:lol2:

tho many more planned (does that count?)


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

i have 13 reptiles 1 royal, 2 corns, 4 geckos, 3 bearded dragons one with eggs any day now, 3 water dragon's


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

50+ n love them all


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've put 50+ .. I haven't counted for a bit.. But I know it's more than 50. 

And all snakes now, don't have any lizards any more  


Ok.. so have just counted.. 

31 Royals
35 Corns
4 Boas
4 Dwarf Boas
5 Retics
1 White Lipped Python 
= 80 snakes that are keepers

plus 4 royals and 23 corns that are for sale... 

So 107 snakes in total. 

So yes, more than 50


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

42 to be exact :2thumb:

33 geckos and 9 snakes


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

15 snakes and counting, all in the sig.

Hopefully picking up a Salmon dh next week :whistling2:

Paul


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

i think 12 snakes, a leo, one baby leo hatched yesterday, one hatching now, 3 more eggs, and getting a salmon boa at portsmouth next sunday. so thats 18 in all i think. wow, i need some more! :2thumb:


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I have like 24 in my permanent collection, but over 50 including hatchlings...


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I've cut down... used to have about 45-50 when I kept corns... now only royals and mexican rosy boa's so sitting in the 11-20 bracket... shall be more additions for next year tho


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

5 - 10 
i have 4 royals (2 adults , 2 09 hatchlings) 1 angolan python and a jcp , and will soon have a baby yemen cham


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

a few hundred i dont tend to count anymore


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

just the one beardie


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

thank youu to every voter so far 
please keep voting,
the more votes the more convincing my economics work will look lol


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

Most of mine are in my sig but not all ..lol. Not many babies here at present so numbers are down a bit but got around 200 at mo including inverts.:bash:


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

morerepsthanazoo said:


> Most of mine are in my sig but not all ..lol. Not many babies here at present so numbers are down a bit but got around 200 at mo including inverts.:bash:


im rather jealous, you have some nice monitors.
its unfair  lol


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

11 now, should have 18 in a few weeks, tho it could be more :lol2:


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

many votes as possible please


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We have put between 21-30 this is made up of 11 corns 2 pythons and 15 beardies we did count the 20+ baby beardies as we dont plan on keeping them


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm sat at around 200, not including hatchlings for sale.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

149 at the moment, 7 species.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Around 350-400 at a guess including all the reptiles.


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

0.2.0 malaysian box turtles
0.0.1 wood turtle
1.1.2 red eared sliders
0.0.4 musk turtles
2.0.0 snakeneck turtles
1.1.0 map turtles
0.0.1 helmeted turtle
1.1.0 three toed box turtles.
0.1.0 albino chinese soft shell
0.0.2 yellow bellied turtle
0.1.0 bearded dragon
1.1.0 rankins dragons
1.0.0 horsefields tortoise
1.1.0 blue tongued skink
1.0.0 morrocan dab lizard
1.0.0 unknown skink
3 large and god knows how many baby giant african land snails
lots of lobster cockroaches 
lots of giant hissing cockroaches
0.0.2 land hermit crabs
0.0.2 cray fish
0.0.2 clawed frogs
2.1.0 sharp ribbed newts
0.1.0 pueblan milk snake
0.1.0 boa constrictor
1.0.0 green iguana
0.1.1 bosc monitor
tank and a 1/4 of fish.

Is that enough to join the illustrious ranks on this forum?


----------

